# I'm Ill



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Why is my nose so full up with snot?

My head feels all fuzzy, my brain's gone to pot

I ask them for sympathy, don't get a jot

I tell then it's man flu, they say it's not!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Get yourself some honey lemon, hotwater and paracetamol


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> Why is my nose so full up with snot?
> 
> My head feels all fuzzy, my brain's gone to pot
> 
> ...


You need Obsession wax candles to soothe the pain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh ! 
I thought it was your birthday and you were 111


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Get well soon!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A toddy(made with whisky, hot water and sugar only) has been scientifically proven to be the best cure. FACT. 








Facts were scientifically proven within the Kerr household on numerous occasions.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

You need Sudafed nasal spray.
Clearance your nose and brain within 30 seconds. Lasts about 4-6 hours then another squirt.
For a couple of quid it's a miracle.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> My head feels all fuzzy, my brain's gone to pot


With poem lines like that it sound like you've been smoking it


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Whisky and peppermint cures all know colds and flus. Well that was my old man's excuse for topping up with the scotch


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Man up :lol:


----------

